# Tool belt



## sully174

Just wondering if there are any other plumbers out there that wear a tool belt. Just curious


----------



## ruddiger

God no.


----------



## The Dane

Tool belts are for carpenters not plumbers.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

the only time I wear a tool belt is working on my own projects and im up on a ladder...tools get carried in a 5 gallon pail , best tool carrier around...besides it hard enough to get into cabinets and under crawl spaces now..lol


----------



## KoleckeINC

Bought one-never used it. Got sawhorses and plywood now.


----------



## Finnegans'_way

I use a tool belt when I'm running pipe all day. I hate digging through my pockets for tools.


----------



## neubanksc5

I Wear bags nearly every day in new construction, handy to have everything on me when running pipe all day everyday


----------



## sully174

I just find it more handy and efficient to have my hand tools right there. The only problem with a bucket is you have to bend over to pick tools out of it.


----------



## Eddy k

On a 2 bath 36 unit wood framed condo job, would be a mess without tool belt. Change out tools for pvc and copper.


----------



## Bayside500

i use a belt if working off a ladder and am running water pipe, easy to load up fittings and screws and straps and whatnot.

in fact i bought a new one yesterday that included suspenders at the orange box store


----------



## OpenSights

Not exactly a tool belt, but this is my EDC. I'd like to find something better, but it works.


----------



## GAN

Yep did, handy when on a ladder and in crawl spaces.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

I wear a holder for tape measure, worn out to many pockets from the tape clip.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

^^^^^^ sorry RJBPHD :laughing:


----------



## PlumberDave

I do resi service for the most part and I use a clip on pouch, (channel locks, flat and phil, blade, 6" adjustable and needle nose.) It's slides on the belt or on a pocket so when I do have to get in a cabinet I can slide it off and out of the way.


----------



## Letterrip

PLUMB TIME said:


> ^^^^^^ sorry RJBPHD :laughing:




I miss having RJ posting. Still wonder what happened to him.


----------



## Flyout95

Letterrip said:


> I miss having RJ posting. Still wonder what happened to him.


He messaged me on FB today. The admins won't let him in... He lost access somehow


----------



## plumbdrum

Flyout95 said:


> He messaged me on FB today. The admins won't let him in... He lost access somehow


 who did he piss off?


----------



## MACPLUMB777

sully174 said:


> I just find it more handy and efficient to have my hand tools right there. The only problem with a bucket is you have to bend over to pick tools out of it.


 I used to use a tool belt, it was great to carry my light tools around while doing service I did not wear it just used the belt in a loop to carry on my shoulder or just to carry :whistling2:


----------



## Mykeeb33

Depends on what you're doing. Sometimes it makes the task easier.


----------



## Debo22

JERRYMAC said:


> I used to use a tool belt, it was great to carry my light tools around while doing service I did not wear it just used the belt in a loop to carry on my shoulder or just to carry :whistling2:


That's how my mentor did it. I can still hear it in my head "alright kid, grab the tool belt, the flashlight, and the drop cloth".
Nowadays I only use the tool belt if I'm running pex. M12 expansion tool in one of the big pockets, rings, fittings, and talons in the smaller pockets and hammer swinging on the back. Also for commercial overhead hvac ductwork.


----------



## Wubs

Almost ever day... doing new construction on big multi unit apartment buildings.... Nice to have everything on me. Bags are very comfortable.. glad i spent the $$$ on them up front, and got a set that will last a very long time.


----------



## stephenryannnn

I decided to buy Occidental Leather because offers the same quality and tool storage in a compact version. If you are someone who wants a bigger tool belt go with the Fatlip, if not then this is the belt for you.


----------



## Logtec

I have yet to meet a Plumber who wears a tool belt. 
Now take your tool belt wearing wanna be plumber azz- and scram.


----------



## Logtec

This guy spends too much time at the strip club.


----------

